# My bf Nipple



## Ernest (11/5/16)

I loved the small Nipple RDA so much I wanted to bottom feed it after hearing from @Papa_Lazarou that this is indeed possible. The design lends itself to this task perfectly and made it very easy to do.
Here are the steps I took:



Fig.1 shows base, positive pin, o ring, insulator, center post and top screw cap, in the order of assembly.

First make sure the brass positive pin is tight while the two slots at the bottom of the center post face towards the juice wells. The center post is the second item from the right and already has a juice channel around the bottom with two slots cut in. If those slots do not point toward the juice wells, loosen the positive pin slightly, adjust the center post and tighten it up again.

Remove the top screw cap (far right) that is meant to hold the positive coil lead and check the orientation of the hole in the positive pin. (The center post insulator varies in thickness on all three my Nipples and that causes the top hole in the positive pin to point in different directions and also are covered by the center post in various amounts.) If the insulator (third item from right) is too thick the hole in the positive pin will only show about halfway, but that can also be fixed.
Mark the position of the slots in the center post on the positive pin with a black marker, because that is the direction to be drilled.

Remove the center post by unscrewing it from the positive pin. The positive pin and insulator will be loose now, so just press them tight together and mark the positive pin with a black marker just above the insulator. This is the height of the hole you want to drill. When assembled the hole should sit just on top of the insulator. The center post is very forgiving in that it has a juice channel right around the inside so the position of the hole you drill does not have to be perfect, but we want to get it as close to perfect as possible.



Fig. 2 shows the positive pin with 1.2mm hole drilled through.

Notice the top coiling hole and my squonking hole does not line up. The insulators are not the same thickness and will determine where your hole should be.



Fig.3 shows the bottom of the positive pin.

Before drilling my holes I used a sharp diamond dremel to mark the starting position for the drill, and on the screwdriver slot at the bottom I used a small round diamond dremel to make room for the 1.2mm drill bit.
Drill the hole through the center of the pin until it is through the hole across the pin. The brass is not very hard and I drilled freehand, but it gets very hot quickly so keep it cool by just dripping water on it every couple of seconds.



Fig.4 shows assembled bottom of Nipple with the nozzle storage holes.

Assemble the atty again taking care of the order of the parts shown in Fig.1 and make sure the slots in the center post face the juice wells. Tighten the positive pin and see how she squonks.



Fig.5 shows first test squonk.

The juice is clear so does not show nicely on the photo, but she squonks well.
The insulator on this Nipple was very thick and hid a large part of the coiling hole at the top of the positive pin, so I stripped it again and sanded the top of the insulator with very fine sandpaper. I normally just wrap the coil leg around the positive pin, but the hole makes it a bit easier for single coils and the thinner insulator helps with draining.






Single coil built above juice well. I also build a single coil above the negative screw with two long wick legs, one in each juice well. There are many coiling options, the two holes in the bottom of the juice well is for pins to help alignment of vertical coils. Pins are supplied in the spares.



Fig.8 shows spares with airflow control inserts and two pins for aligning vertical coils.

Airflow control has a blank for single coil mode, two 1mm and two 1.5mm inserts.

I did a test on the Reo (the only one that was empty, because I had to fill with 3mg juice for this atty and all my Reo's run on 9mg)


and she blows clouds.


The single coil with one air hole gives a restricted lung hit with loads of flavor and clouds.

Dual coils with air flow wide open still give loads of flavor and clouds, is less restricted without being airy. Any one of the 1mm or 1.5mm nozzles in single or dual mode gives a nice MTL vape in varying degrees of "tightness".

Will be posting more coil builds here from time to time, but hope someone can find this useful when discovering this gem of an atty. 

Tagging @vaporize.co.za who brought us this amazing atty and because I know he likes to suck on Nipples too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I loved the small Nipple RDA so much I wanted to bottom feed it after hearing from @Papa_Lazarou that this is indeed possible. The design lends itself to this task perfectly and made it very easy to do.
> Here are the steps I took:
> 
> View attachment 53816
> ...


Way to go @Ernest ! If I buy one will you pierce my nipple for me too?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ernest (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @Ernest ! If I buy one will you pierce my nipple for me too?!



Lol, I did this freehand and therefore it takes a lot of time, because I don't have access to an engineering shop like I used to. This can be done in mere minutes with a drill press and my instructions. I would love to help, but with above said and time constraints I would have to decline. Sorry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/5/16)

Great post @Ernest , such a nice looking RDA.
I'm also curious as to how many guys clicked this thread because of the heading...?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (11/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Tagging @vaporize.co.za who brought us this amazing atty and because I know he likes to suck on Nipples too.



Hahaha .. I do ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (11/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Great post @Ernest , such a nice looking RDA.
> I'm also curious as to how many guys clicked this thread because of the heading...?



Good thing I didn't call it "Suck my BF Nipple" then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Outstanding post @Ernest !!
Nipples sound great!

Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/5/16)

Way to go @Ernest, you're the man!

This was a great diy post, and you definitely deserve a diy medal imho.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (11/5/16)

Every atty has it's sweet spot. Whether it is a tank or dripper, top or bottom fed, big or small, it has it's preferred coil setup and power range, it's optimal airflow and even juice combination that if you get it all right, just gives you the best vape possible. Getting an atty's sweet spot is often a case of trial and error, reading reviews and following others instructions. The Nipple on the other hand has "liked" everything I throw at it. It must be the most diverse atty I've ever tried. 
Now this is totally subjective and everybody looks for something else in their vape, but I like drippers and I like flavorful atty's that can blow a big dense cloud if I want it to without compromising on flavor. I like direct lung hits, mouth to lung hits and I big range of flavor profiles. Now the Nipple will not win any prizes in a cloud blowing competition, but if you want clouds with flavor, it's there. 
I've run it with 26g SS, 26g kanthal, 28g kanthal, 28g Ni80, 27g kanthal, big coils, small coils, compressed coils, spaced coils, single coils, dual coils and all the airflow configurations it will allow on low power and high power. The Nipple does not care what you put in it or how you position your coil, how much or how little wick you use, it just gives you the best flavor every time. I like variety and have several devices setup to give me that, but not one of them can give me all of that with a few minor changes. In short, if I'm stuck on an island with only one device it better be a mechanical squonker with a Nipple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (12/5/16)

Did a parallel 27g 6wrap on 2.5 at 0.5Ohm right in front of the 3mm air hole.




Big dense clouds and lots of flavor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Did a parallel 27g 6wrap on 2.5 at 0.5Ohm right in front of the 3mm air hole.
> 
> View attachment 53964
> 
> ...


How does it cope leakwise with oversquonking, @Ernest? 

You are responsible for some FOMO here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (12/5/16)

Andre said:


> How does it cope leakwise with oversquonking, @Ernest?
> 
> You are responsible for some FOMO here!



I do think anything can be over squonked if you try hard enough and I am a "light" squonker, but the air hole is quite high and the drainage is good. The juice well is deep enough to hold some juice, but not very big so oversquonking can happen. In other words, if you overfill the juice well the juice will go onto the "deck" (where the negative screws are), but that is still some distance from the air hole and the double o-rings seal tight so no leaking from there. However if there is some juice sitting on the deck from oversquonking that did not drain away, you might find a drop or two leaking when you remove the top cap. This can also be from the slight condensation in the top cap, but squonkers rarely remove the top cap so not really an issue. 
The bit of juice not draining from the juice well, because of the insulator thickness might leak from the air hole if you lay it on it's side, but that's only if the wicks did not suck up all the juice. 
I am vaping on both BF and standard nipples throughout the day and really think the BF one is better. I did have a leak under the Nipple when I first screwed it onto the Reo (juice pushed up between the Reo 510 and the Nipple 510). The Nipple did not thread very tight onto the Reo, but did sit flush. I adjusted the Reo's 510 up a bit and it solved the problem while the atty is still sitting flush. 
I can make almost anything work the way I want it to and have not had any issues with the Nipple yet, but am trying to think of all possible scenarios here.
It is well worth the price and if you do not like it, at least you did not pay the authentic's $150 for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I do think anything can be over squonked if you try hard enough and I am a "light" squonker, but the air hole is quite high and the drainage is good. The juice well is deep enough to hold some juice, but not very big so oversquonking can happen. In other words, if you overfill the juice well the juice will go onto the "deck" (where the negative screws are), but that is still some distance from the air hole and the double o-rings seal tight so no leaking from there. However if there is some juice sitting on the deck from oversquonking that did not drain away, you might find a drop or two leaking when you remove the top cap. This can also be from the slight condensation in the top cap, but squonkers rarely remove the top cap so not really an issue.
> The bit of juice not draining from the juice well, because of the insulator thickness might leak from the air hole if you lay it on it's side, but that's only if the wicks did not suck up all the juice.
> I am vaping on both BF and standard nipples throughout the day and really think the BF one is better. I did have a leak under the Nipple when I first screwed it onto the Reo (juice pushed up between the Reo 510 and the Nipple 510). The Nipple did not thread very tight onto the Reo, but did sit flush. I adjusted the Reo's 510 up a bit and it solved the problem while the atty is still sitting flush.
> I can make almost anything work the way I want it to and have not had any issues with the Nipple yet, but am trying to think of all possible scenarios here.
> It is well worth the price and if you do not like it, at least you did not pay the authentic's $150 for it.


Thanks for a very comprehensive reply. Did nothing to subdue the FOMO - to the contrary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Ernest (12/5/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks for a very comprehensive reply. Did nothing to subdue the FOMO - to the contrary!



I did get it because I wanted 22mm DL BF atty's for squonkers I do not yet have  , so for the Reo the biggest downside is the diameter. It would have been nice at 18mm, but now that it's on the Reo I don't want to take it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

